# Leigh jig storage



## Upbeat (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all,
So I have a Leigh D4R dovetail jig that's sitting on a workbench and taking up a lot of space. I also added a few attachments for it which are still in their boxes in a corner of the shop. For those of you who have the Leigh, how do you store it? Did you make a dedicated storage center for it as well as for the Leigh attachments? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Oscar


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have just come in possession of the Akeda dove tail jig and am looking for a good place to store it when not in use. Right now it sits over in a corner occupied by several other things without a permanent place to live. One day will get things better organized.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Some ideas for you:

Hypo's D4 Jig Storage Box

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2987-dovetail-jig-storage.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/graphics2/plans_dovetail-jig-stand.pdf

ShopNotes Magazine - Dovetail Jig Workcenter - Extra


----------



## Upbeat (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, Cocheseuga, for the links. I'm sure I'll be able to come up with something that suits me from those pics.
Oscar


----------



## pauljoe (Aug 23, 2009)

Upbeat said:


> Hi all,
> So I have a Leigh D4R dovetail jig that's sitting on a workbench and taking up a lot of space. I also added a few attachments for it which are still in their boxes in a corner of the shop. For those of you who have the Leigh, how do you store it? Did you make a dedicated storage center for it as well as for the Leigh attachments? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Oscar


Hang it on the side of a wall cupboard with big screws so you can lift it of when you 
want it{use the howls that are already there! ] Pauljoe :moil:


----------

